# Montgomery County - Brothers 1st WT Buck w/bow



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

This is bitter sweet for my brother. He is -D on 2cool. He has been over here in Iraq for 5 months straight working his butt off and finally got a break to go home, see his wife, and do some hunting. 
It did not take him long to get out of the house and find one. I sure am happy for him. If any one deserves a good buck like this for their first WT buck bow kill it is him. Proud of you JT. Good buck!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

congrats! great buck


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice Buck! Congrats


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Thats a good one! Congrats to him, he deserves it! :brew:


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks you both for your service! Glad he got to get home for a while.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice... Did he see his wife first or go hunting first LOL..JKG .Tell him congrats..


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

Pictures do not do it justice. The head must have weighed 15 lbs. It is an awsome deer.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL!! I don't think he was allowed to leave the house for a day or so. I appreciate all the good comments guys and good luck. I hope you all get a nice one so I can have something to look at. Don't forget to post those pics! Go get em!!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about! Congrats!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats on a nice buck...Thanks for your service


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats to your Brother on the nice deer!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

OMG! Very nice!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Good lookin deer! Congrats to your brother!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for your service and sharing the pic's. 

Great buck BTW....


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

congrats!! thanks for what ya'll are doing


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*montgomery*

i have been hunting on around 300 acres in montgomery county. we have not seen any deer that size on our lease. we do not shoot the little ones and still can't see any growth in the antlers. are you feeding protein or food plots to get the nice bucks.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations on the nice deer. Also thank your brother for the service to our great country.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

pngndn said:


> i have been hunting on around 300 acres in montgomery county. we have not seen any deer that size on our lease. we do not shoot the little ones and still can't see any growth in the antlers. are you feeding protein or food plots to get the nice bucks.


No protein. We just don't shoot that many deer and neither does the property owner around us. The problem with trying to have a place to hunt in Montgomery county is the poachers. Last year we had to file on a few guys that were 17 and 18. One of them even had the nuts to steal my Dad's Kubota RTV from his house. The game warden got a hold of them and found out they had killed a 10 and two 8's with rifles before rifle season. It was not the first time and probably won't be the last. With the population explosion we are experiencing it will probably only get worse. If you have the extra money feed protein from march-sept and you will definatly see a difference. We have done that in the past when we raised whitetails and it will make them grow. But, with only 300 acres I would get to know the land owners around me and see what they are doing before I invested to much money in feed. You are hunting the same deer they are. If you could get them to feed protein and work some kind of management system out it may be worth it. Good Luck!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

I forgot to add. They had about 4 acres of bio-logic (not sure what kind) and about 8 acres of oats planted last year. This year just the bio-logic. They tried it as an experiment with the oats. The deer liked the bio-logic way more. Sometimes 15-20 deer at a time in it.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Like I posted on your other thread, that is a great buck. BTW, did the hogs tear up yalls food plots? They sure did mine and then the drought started and I don't have anything growing.

Anyway, great buck!!!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Like I posted on your other thread, that is a great buck. BTW, did the hogs tear up yalls food plots? They sure did mine and then the drought started and I don't have anything growing.
> 
> Anyway, great buck!!!


Thanks, Yeah. The pigs did get in there last year even more than this year I have been told. My Dad and a few of his buddies keep them as thinned out as possible. He lives there so it is a lot easier to keep them out. Build a trap. That works really well. Not one of those junky little 4x8 things. Buy some cattle panel and make a real trap. 20X20. I made mine round with a 6in. wooden post every 8ft and T-posts every 3. You can catch 15-20 at a time. That is when you start to thin them out a little. It is a never ending battle though. Good luck. I appreciate all the nice comments. I hope you get a big one. Todd


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice buck thank you for your service GOD BLESS YOU ALL BROTHER


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

I appreciate it guys. We are not in the military. We just work for them and are very proud to do so. Thanks. Good luck out there.


----------

